# Exercise & FET



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Morning ladies ,
I've got myself in a right cuffudle here  
Since New Year i have been eating healthy , and exercising , i've been having a brisk walk for half hour every day , using my ab roller each day , and doing an exercise DVD every other day ( Davina , Rosemary connerly or Yogalaties ) Today however i dipped into the Zita West bible , and she says conflicting things re exercise , depending on if your TTC naturally or doing IVF ....... Thing is she dosent mention FET  , so now i'm in a tiz . I thought doing exercise would be really benificial for me , now i'm not sure what is over doing it ? and whats gonna be ok ?  
Really want to keep up with the exercise , cause its helping me loose a bit of weight ( put on quite a bit after 4 treatments ) but don't want to jepodise my chances with this FET .

Thanks
Freespirit
x x x

PS forgot to add , that after transfer of course i will be doing now exercise whatsoever on the 2ww


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi freespirit   I also get regular exercise, 2.8k run in the morn and I go to Curves 30min workout 4 days a week.1st IVF i did nothing for the 2ww wait BFN.FET exercised BFN,2nd IVF 2.8k at a walk easy workout at the gym BFP,MC at 5 weeks.Last FET no run or walk easy at the gym BFN.This time round I dont know! need to exercise due to early menopause the weight climbs within weeks.I wouldnt use an ab roller but gentle exercise is fine.When I ask my clinic they say just go about your normal day to day  

Its hard enough to worry about what to eat and what symptoms I have to stress about am i doing to much.My theory is so many other women get PG without knowing and god knows what most have done over a 6 week period so best to listen to your body,if you feel fine light exercise is good.Havent read Zita West which is probably a good thing  .sadly if they dont stay its not meant to be and this happens for a reason. many probably dont agree with my way of thinking but when the time is right it doesnt matter what you do or dont do  

see you on the 2ww

Shaz xx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Freespirit

I agree with what Shaz says. I asked the nurse at my clinic about this last time I had DEIVF (the protocol is the same as a medicated IVF) and I was told that the exercise is fine up until ET but after that you should do nothing strenous. The idea behind this is that if you are pumping blood to other parts of the body it is not going to the uterous and also it is like there is more competition for the embryos. I understand this theory but I personally agree with Shaz - if the time is right it is going to happen

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## JHB (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Freespirit,

Just had a BFN for fresh cycle have booked for FET in april have decided to go the gym, to work off the extra weight I have gained.  Exercise is good for the blood circulation, and general health I have decided to really work hard for the next 3 months to get myself in tip top condition. I think if you feel good in yourself and feel healthy it can only help when you start taking your next load of drugs. Also you feel better within yourself which is good for your selfesteam. No exercise at all post ET just waiting and relaxing if you can.


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Freespirit - Hi I agree with the girls.  Zita says gentle exercise whilst d/r, but to be honest if I didn't do any exercise for a whole cycle I think I would go crazy.  Exercise gives me such a buzz.  I am going to carry on but start reducing it nearer to et and then stop for 2ww.  I think you just have to listen to your body and do what is best for you and your mind.  Good luck   
Love Lesley x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback ladies , like you Bezagirl , i think i'm going to continue what i am doing right now , but then gradually slow down towards ET day .


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

I had a BFP from FET in September and am now 20 weeks pregnant.(so it can be done) I did my normal exercise right up to transfer. After transfer still stayed active and went to the gym, but ensured my heart rate didn't go over 140. Even continued to do normal weights and abs work until 14 weeks, but have since modified abs to try to prevent diastasis (spliting of the central muscles). There's still loads you can do safely. For me behaving normally stopped me going completely crazy 

I'm with Shaz, I don't really believe there is anything you do or not that truely influences the outcome- if it's meant to be it will be and you might as well feel healthy.

   to you all,

D


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks for your positive story Dereeka


----------

